# How does book 2 work?



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

In our local, if no one from book 1 takes a call, book 2 can take calls. Also, you can't sign book 2 without a travel letter from your home local.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

henderson14 said:


> I understand that it is for travelers, but how can you get a call from it? Does book 1 have to be down to 0 before they can call from book 2? Also, do other locals know if you sign a book from another local when you are still employed by another or on the books of another?


If nobody takes the call from book 1 then it roles to book 2,


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

If no one takes a call from book 2, then they can go to book 3, Last is book 4. I dont know if I have ever seen book 4 but it is described in our working agreement.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

jrannis said:


> If no one takes a call from book 2, then they can go to book 3, Last is book 4. I dont know if I have ever seen book 4 but it is described in our working agreement.


I think book 3 is for out of class and book 4 is for non members.


----------



## di11igaf (Jan 1, 2012)

henderson14 said:


> I understand that it is for travelers, but how can you get a call from it? Does book 1 have to be down to 0 before they can call from book 2? Also, do other locals know if you sign a book from another local when you are still employed by another or on the books of another?


Like has already been explained, people who signed book 2 will be called if all calls make it through book 1. Some locals, Philly for example, have a day book , and if they have work that's not getting filled you have to be AT the hall to take the job. They will also call sister locals if they need guys, this is how i worked ot of philly before, they contacted my hall. They will not call so to speak like a book 2.(this is how it was a few years ago, I haven't worked out of Philly for a while)
Its common courtesy to call a local when you go back to work, to have your name removed. If you sign an out of town book, go back to work for a period of time from your local or wherever then get laid off, and are still on the books from another local so you get called sooner, is known as double-booking, and is pretty highly frowned upon. Just call when you go back to work.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

So why would a call ever go to book 2 then? Why would a call go unfilled in book 1?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

henderson14 said:


> So why would a call ever go to book 2 then? Why would a call go unfilled in book 1?


Some guys don't want to take a short call, for a variety of reasons.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Some guys don't want to take a short call, for a variety of reasons.



Book 2 is only short calls?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

henderson14 said:


> Book 2 is only short calls?


No, I was answering how a call would not get filled from book 1.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

henderson14 said:


> So why would a call ever go to book 2 then? Why would a call go unfilled in book 1?


 You could have full employment in book one ,some guys will pass on certain contractors,some guys are waiting on calls that may have overtime.some guys just are not ready to go back to work. In 1994 in our local both book 1 and 2 were clear.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Every local is unique. Some are day books others are 30 day books. Double booking is not a good idea. Like dilligaf said if you gain employment, you should call and have your name removed from any lists you are on.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> ...Double booking is not a good idea. Like dilligaf said if you gain employment, you should call and have your name removed from any lists you are on...


From what I read on other boards, when the books start to get fuller and fuller, there are a certain number of guys that make it their mission in life to check for guys double booking in the surrounding areas.


----------



## Salim Elfahim (Dec 12, 2011)

*Book Two*

You guys have done an excellent job in explaining the Book system. I've worked book I, II, and III. My home Local is 271 - Wichita, KS. So that's where my Book I status is. I've had to hit the road and work Book II (Same Classification but working out a different Local) also, usually catching a "walk-thru" in some other local. You can also take a specialty call as a book II, if the hall can't man it. For example: If you're a certified 15kV underground cable splicer, and none of the Book I guys are, you can take the specialty call as a Book II. And I've also worked Book III, as a lineman. Book III is defined as working out of classification, which would be the case, since my ticket says Journeyman Wireman. Book IV is basically "Open To The Public". I worked out of Local 226 - Topeka, KS in 2008, as a Book II hand. This was a "Walk Thru" job and we were working 4-Tens and 2-Eights (40 Hrs straight, 16 Hrs OT). Local 226 could not provide enough manpower for the job. So the contractor was allowed to use alternate methods for securing labor. This included newspaper ads, internet postings, and employment agencies. They got a bunch of guys off the street who thought they were electricians. The hall cleared them out as Book IV. I was okay with that. But then Local 226 came back and gave them all Journeyman Wireman tickets as 226 hands working Book I!!! I couldn't beleive it! We're talking about guys who had never even seen a 1/2 inch emt bender. I'm drifting off the subject, but that's how it works: Book I, II, III, and IV. Just remember the part about removing your name from other books, after you catch a call. Nobody likes a double-booker.


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

henderson14 said:


> So why would a call ever go to book 2 then? Why would a call go unfilled in book 1?


You might not like the contractor or want to work for him. One example you might get a job call for Mr Rewire.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

ptcrtn said:


> You might not like the contractor or want to work for him. One example you might get a job call for Mr Rewire.


Was this really necessary ?


----------



## ptcrtn (Mar 14, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> Was this really necessary ?


No it was not. Just giving an example.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

ptcrtn said:


> No it was not. Just giving an example.


Mr. Rewire is not a union contractor so was their a reason you didn't use a know union contractor in your example?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Is mr rewire even a real contractor?


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> Is mr rewire even a real contractor?


Mr Rewire is not real it is just the name of the company


----------

